# information on lead ship/boat



## jacquelinej (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello everyone. im from the uk and my hobbie is metal detecting. i found this nice solid lead ship/boat measures 4.5 inches long. it apears to have no marks what so ever. to me it looks to resemble a roman ship. or viking ship ?. as you can see the row ports. could this be a tremo model ?. i would most wellcome your thoughts please. jackie.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

jaquelinej,

On behalf of the SN Moderating Team, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey.
I guarantee you will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience.
Sorry I can't help, however your query is already attracting some hits and I am sure that someone will be able to solve your mystery – in the meantime have a good look around. (Thumb)


----------



## jacquelinej (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you for your warm wellcome.(Wave)


----------

